
Algorithms to Live By - anankou
https://www.nature.com/articles/s42256-020-00230-w
======
nabla9
Heh. Nature Machine Intelligence, volume 2 is out.

It's a new closed access publication boycotted by basically everyone in the ML
community.
[https://openaccess.engineering.oregonstate.edu/](https://openaccess.engineering.oregonstate.edu/)

